# Diamond Nuclear Ice Arrows



## 454casull (Jan 7, 2005)

Contact Diamond. There is also a marketing guy from Octane on this sight, he is doing a trip wire test. Search for that thread and he may have some insight as well. Diamond, Bowtech, Octane all the same. You could also purchase some low end carbon shafts, Gander Mountain whitetail arrows in the 30-50 range and have them cut down. $29.99 a 1/2 dz. Not trying to make a sale just another alternative.....


----------



## rogue22 (Dec 20, 2005)

Switch Monkey said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I am looking for a source to purchase more arrows that come with the Diamond Nuclear Ice factory package. Any suggestions?


 I got a dozen Gold Tip Lightning youth arrows for my daughters nuclear ice. We cut them down and put the Quickspin Vanes that you dip in hot water on them. They are WAY better than the arrows that come with the bow. And shoot GREAT.


----------



## IDarrowflinger (Aug 24, 2006)

Any word on the Nuclear Ice arrows? 
I emailed Diamond and this is the response I got:
Thank you for the question. You will need to get with your local dealer to find out about pricing and availability of a specific product. All sales are done through an authorized dealer. If you need help finding a dealer take a look at our dealer locator at www.bowtecharchery.com If you need any more help please let me know. Thank you, have a good day. 
Pretty helpful huh?.....glad I didn't have to pay for a stamp for that one.
Anyhow, I have a dozen Easton Epic ST jr's that I cut, wrapped, and fletched for my daughter. The look great and shoot well, however they are way too heavy for her 12 lb draw weight. She can't adjust her sight enough to shoot 20 yards. With the lightweight arrows, 20 yards is no problem. 
Ay info would be appreciated. 
Thanks


----------



## huntingmomma (Apr 4, 2011)

*Where to buy*

Bowtech sells arrows for the Nuclear Ice in a box of 6 matched arrows to their vendors. Some online vendors separate and sell them individually. Others sell the box. The box sells for $24-$30. The individual arrows sell for about $4. If a website shows a picture of a box that says 6 matched arrows and $4.00 each, they mean the arrow not the box.


----------

